# Another CSUSA buy



## Monty (Jul 2, 2011)

OK this is the second buy I refered to in the CSUSA buy last month. I have no plans to do another after this one. This is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread  who are willing to work with the following restrictions:

CLOSEOUT and out of stock items have been removed from the sheet. If I  can't expect to fulfill the orders, I am not going to solicit them.

PAYPAL only....I will be placing the order no later than Friday, July 8. Must have PayPal funded by Thursday, July 7, 11:59 PM Central US  (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers  running about). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment. I will PM your total and my PayPal info.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box  (within USA). It will include tracking. For smaller orders that will fit  the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the  difference in shipping.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat  rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place  your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail  flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger.

Listed Kits: I have spent the better part of yesterday going through  the CSUSA website updating available kits and costs. If you want kits  that are not listed, add the kit ID and  description to the bottom of the spreadsheet. The apprentice kits follow  a different discount pattern that maxes out at 10 or 20%. I will PM  your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met.  Also, if I missed adding in a kit that was OOS last time and it now  shows in stock, you may add it in.

I am not willing to order other kits/projects at this time, but tubes and bushings will be included.
*NO Backorders*. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

I have updated pricing in the attached spreadsheet, any changes or  inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I  believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any  differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers.

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be  responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.  The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping  cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200

$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but shipping and PayPal fees  will cost more and will require insurance. Sorry, I cannot give rates  since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper  means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.  Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an  estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have  the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you  the difference. I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once  the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on  any claims as much as I can.

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost. There will be  an additional discount from CSUSA, but I will not have the exact amount  until placing the order. You will be refunded this difference via  Paypal. The net was 13% on the last order (on top of the volume  discounts!).

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your NAME and  IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

Post in this thread that you are in. I will PM to confirm and send you my email to send the spread sheet to.

Thanks for playing....and thanks to Jon for letting me steal his spreadsheet and write up from the last GB he ran.

Mannie


----------



## el_d (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm i'n Mannie. 

I'll get the details tonight when I get to a real computer.


----------



## terryf (Jul 2, 2011)

Im in this time Mannie. Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll be getting in this one also. Will look over  the list over the weekend and list my choices.


----------



## wizard (Jul 2, 2011)

Mannie, I would like to participate. I will also look over the list today and get it back to you ASAP. Thanks so much for doing this. Doc


----------



## Monty (Jul 2, 2011)

terryf said:


> Im in this time Mannie. Thanks for doing this again.


Terry, 
The medium FR box to S Africa is $45.50 and the FR envelope is  $13.95 and insurance is available only for express mail.


----------



## Monty (Jul 2, 2011)

wizard said:


> Mannie, I would like to participate. I will also look over the list today and get it back to you ASAP. Thanks so much for doing this. Doc


Doc and anyone else in the Houston area that wants to come by and pick up the kits can avoid the shipping charges.
Just let me know if you want this option.


----------



## terryf (Jul 2, 2011)

Monty said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Im in this time Mannie. Thanks for doing this again.
> ...


 
Mannie, the small flat rate box is the one I usually try and make use of. Normally always gets here


----------



## SteveG (Jul 2, 2011)

I am in on this one. Will start working up the "Wish List". Thanks for your efforts.
Steve


----------



## tool-man (Jul 2, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 2, 2011)

Count me in...I can use some kits!


----------



## jack barnes (Jul 2, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 2, 2011)

I will be in.  Thanks


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there still room for 1 more? If so, I'm in.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 2, 2011)

Im in as well


----------



## el_d (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Monty, 
I dont see the Jr Statesman Rh/22kt rollerball on the spread sheet 

Jr Statesman II Rollerball Pen Kit
Weight: 0.11
Color: Rhodium/22k Gold
Size: Threaded End Cap
Item #: 050-2330

if you can let me know what the numbers are i can fill in my xls.

Price - 27.89??


----------



## thewishman (Jul 2, 2011)

In case of a drop-out, please put me on the reserve list.

I have my list done and $$ ready to Paypal.


----------



## louie (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in if there is room.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 3, 2011)

Monty,

Unlikely it will get down this far, but if someone drops out I'll take their place.  Thanks.


----------



## theidlemind (Jul 3, 2011)

Monty, if you decide to expand this (or enough drop out) I would like to be included. Was ready to order some Gentlemen kits last night but got distracted. Would be nice to save a little$$. 
Thanks.


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 3, 2011)

I also would like to get in on this if there is room


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 3, 2011)

el_d said:


> Hey Monty,
> I dont see the Jr Statesman Rh/22kt rollerball on the spread sheet
> 
> Jr Statesman II Rollerball Pen Kit
> ...


 
I would also like to know the numbers for this kit as I would like to get some also.

Fred


----------



## terryf (Jul 3, 2011)

Jr Statesman II Pen Kit - Postable Cap Rhodium/22K Gold Rollerball
050-2330

This comes straight off the packet 



PTownSubbie said:


> el_d said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Monty,
> ...


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2011)

As of this post I will close this buy.
I know it's more than 10, but if everyone will bear with me and won't mind a delay of a few days due to the larger number of participants, I'll let everyone in that has posted or contacted me up to this point.
I will have a special email account for all correspondence about this buy (makes it easier for me if I can keep everything together) and will PM everyone that address later today. 
Also, please bear with me as I just returned for the ER at 3:30 this morning. My MIL was admitted for observation and an MRI is scheduled for this morning. She developed a very rapid onset of dementia and what we were told is most likely Sundowner's Syndrome.


----------



## terryf (Jul 3, 2011)

Monty said:


> As of this post I will close this buy.
> I know it's more than 10, but if everyone will bear with me and won't mind a delay of a few days due to the larger number of participants, I'll let everyone in that has posted or contacted me up to this point.
> I will have a special email account for all correspondence about this buy (makes it easier for me if I can keep everything together) and will PM everyone that address later today.
> Also, please bear with me as I just returned for the ER at 3:30 this morning. My MIL was admitted for observation and an MRI is scheduled for this morning. She developed a very rapid onset of dementia and what we were told is most likely Sundowner's Syndrome.


 
Sorry to hear about the MIL Mannie, if you need any admin help with the buy, let me know.


----------



## TomW (Jul 3, 2011)

Monty said:


> As of this post I will close this buy.



Rats...


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry about the MIL, and take time with family. Thanks for letting us in.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 3, 2011)

Blinked and missed it again!  Oh well.  



Good luck with the MIL, hope all goes well.


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2011)

For those that asked about the  Jr Statesman Rh/22kt rollerball, I missed that in my checking. It has now been added to the spreadsheet and the updated sheet is now attached in post #1.


----------



## terryf (Jul 3, 2011)

Monty said:


> For those that asked about the Jr Statesman Rh/22kt rollerball, I missed that in my checking. It has now been added to the spreadsheet and the updated sheet is now attached in post #1.


 
According to the CSUSA website the Jr Statesman 22k/rhodium Rb is out of stock.


----------



## el_d (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your MIL status Mannie. If you need any help with this let me know.

Ill have my order today...


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2011)

Below is a list of those that posted they want in. All should have received a PM from me, if not, please let me know. 
If you posted before my post #24 closing the buy to more participants and did not get a PM, please let me know.

el_d
terryf
LanceD
wizard 
SteveG 
tool-man 
PTownSubbie 
jack barnes
RDH79
Chatham 
PenWorks 
USAFVET98 
thewishman
louie
Timbo


I will not send a reminder to get the spreadsheet or you PP payment in. If it's not received by the deadline, I will assume you decided not to go through with the purchase.
theidlemind; 
Balasharc; 
rsjimenez


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jul 3, 2011)

Are  you going to do another of these?  I am too slow sometimes.  I know they must be alot of work.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## LanceD (Jul 3, 2011)

From his original post.

OK this is the second buy I refered to in the CSUSA buy last month.* I have no plans to do another after this one.* This is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread who are willing to work with the following restrictions:


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2011)

kenlicciardello said:


> Are  you going to do another of these?  I am too slow sometimes.  I know they must be alot of work.
> 
> Thanks
> Ken


Nope, no more for this year by me. I plan to order enough for myself to carry me through the end of the year.


----------



## theidlemind (Jul 3, 2011)

Spreadsheet is on its way, thank you again for putting this together Mannie.

I hope all goes well with your MIL............


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok.  Thanks Mannie.  Thought I would check just in case you changed your mind.  I will keep watching.

Hope your MIL does well.  These things are difficult for the families as well as the patient.  We will keep her in our prayers.

Ken


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mannie, I am so sorry to hear about MIL, your family are in our prayers
Harry


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 4, 2011)

Monty:  Count me in!  This is the first group buy I've participated in but I'll try not to make it too difficult.   Actually, my wife is getting ready to do the spreadsheet as soon as I send this.  I think I pretty well understand the instructions but will contact you if I have any questions.  I'll PP as soon as you ask.    Thanks for doing this.  joefyffe


----------



## Monty (Jul 4, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> Monty:  Count me in!  This is the first group buy I've participated in but I'll try not to make it too difficult.   Actually, my wife is getting ready to do the spreadsheet as soon as I send this.  I think I pretty well understand the instructions but will contact you if I have any questions.  I'll PP as soon as you ask.    Thanks for doing this.  joefyffe



Sorry Joe, the buy already closed. I even took more than the original 10 participants. The reason for my limiting is a buy from CSUSA gets very big very fast and takes a lot of time to sort all the pen kit and tubes out when one gets them ready for shipping.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 4, 2011)

And the individual kits are not labeled, so if folks are ordering "onesy-twosy" it is really a pain.

Ten packs are labeled, usually.

Good luck Mannie!!!!


----------



## Monty (Jul 6, 2011)

Below is the list of those that wanted in the buy. If your name is in black, I haven't received your spreadsheet or heard from you. If your name is in red, I received your order and sent a PP invoice but the invoice is unpaid. If your name is in green, you are all set.

el_d
terryf
LanceD
wizard 
SteveG 
tool-man 
PTownSubbie 
jack barnes
RDH79
Chatham PenWorks 
USAFVET98 
thewishman
louie
Timbo
theidlemind; 
Balasharc; 
rsjimenez


----------



## terryf (Jul 6, 2011)

terryf


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 6, 2011)

rsjimenez,  also


----------



## tool-man (Jul 6, 2011)

I sent you my spreadsheet this past Sun.  I just resent it.  Please let me know if you do not receive it.  tool-man


Monty said:


> Below is the list of those that wanted in the buy. If your name is in black, I haven't received your spreadsheet or heard from you. If your name is in red, I received your order and sent a PP invoice but the invoice is unpaid. If your name is in green, you are all set.
> 
> el_d
> terryf
> ...


----------



## Monty (Jul 6, 2011)

Terry and Ramon, got your payment. 
Andy, PM sent.
Jack, received your spreadsheet. PP invoice sent.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 6, 2011)

Manny just sent payment.


----------



## terryf (Jul 6, 2011)

Monty said:


> Terry and Ramon, got your payment.
> Andy, PM sent.
> Jack, received your spreadsheet. PP invoice sent.


 
Thanks Mannie


----------



## le_skieur (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Mannie,
I'm sorry to missed  this GB.
if you need spare ones, my money and spreadsheet is ready to go.

Thanks to do that!


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 6, 2011)

PP Sent 
Thanks


----------



## tool-man (Jul 6, 2011)

Paypal payment has been send.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Monty (Jul 6, 2011)

*Update as of 7:30PM central time*

Everyone in green is paid up, those in red have not paid the PP invoice. if your name is in black, I have not received anything from you.

el_d
terryf
LanceD
wizard 
SteveG 
tool-man 
PTownSubbie 
jack barnes
RDH79
Chatham PenWorks 
USAFVET98 
thewishman
louie
Timbo
theidlemind; 
Balasharc; 
rsjimenez


----------



## jack barnes (Jul 7, 2011)

pay pal sent 

Again thanks


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2011)

jack barnes said:


> pay pal sent
> 
> Again thanks


Got it. I'll be updating this afternoon.


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2011)

As of 7:45 PM central time, everyone in  green is good to go. I will assume those in black decided not to participate and I will remove them from the buy in the morning. I'll total the order in the morning and post the status once I receive confirmation from CSUSA that all is OK or if there was anything out of stock.

el_d
terryf
LanceD
wizard 
SteveG 
tool-man 
PTownSubbie 
jack barnes
RDH79
Chatham PenWorks 
USAFVET98 
thewishman
louie
Timbo
theidlemind; 
Balasharc; 
rsjimenez


----------



## sbrant (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it too late to get in on this buy? I can have my order and payment in tomorrow.

Thanks
Skip


----------



## SteveG (Jul 7, 2011)

Mannie, I am in black on your list, but all the steps and Paypal payment have been done. Pls check it again. Thanks
Steve


----------



## Monty (Jul 11, 2011)

Order has been placed and shipped. Some items were out of stock so they have been canceled. As soon as I get the list of items, I'll post it here.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

The following tubes were out of stock -
050-9034  Zen Pen Replacement tube         
050-9023  Aero Pen Replacement tube  
and the 050-9021 Jr Emperor Pen Replacement Tube has been discontinued.
If you ordered anu of these items, I'll refund that amount when I issues refunds next week.


----------



## Monty (Jul 14, 2011)

Kits came in today.
I'll try to get everyone's order boxed up tomorrow but I can't guarantee they will be in the mail before Monday as I'll be attending the Central Texas meeting Saturday. If you bought in this buy and will be at the meeting, I'll have your order there.

Mannie


----------



## terryf (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Mannie


----------



## el_d (Jul 14, 2011)

SAWEET!!!!


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome, wish I could help with the sorting but the 20hr drive would kill me.
Thanks again, and take your time I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Monty (Jul 14, 2011)

Balasharc said:


> Awesome, wish I could help with the sorting but the 20hr drive would kill me.
> Thanks again, and take your time I'm in no hurry.


I'm sure you could hitch a ride with my son, DIL and 3YO grandson. They will be leaving Wilmington, NC Saturday morning heading down here.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd do it but wouldn't have a job when I came back


----------



## Monty (Jul 15, 2011)

Balasharc said:


> I'd do it but wouldn't have a job when I came back


It would only be one week's vacation.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Jul 17, 2011)

OK.
Everyone's package is boxed up and ready for the mail tomorrow except el_d, wizard and rsjimenez who got theirs hand delivered to Curtis' yesterday. And before anyone else complains they didn't get theirs hand delivered, it's you own fault for not attending the Central Texas meeting yesterday at Curtis'.
I am now working on the final cost and will issue refunds, if any, in a day or so. I was able to get all but three packages in a Flat Rate envelope so those will be receiving a small postage refund also.
If anyone wishes to donate their refund to IAP, please PM me ASAP.


----------



## tool-man (Jul 20, 2011)

My goodies arrived today.  Thanks so very much for doing this buy.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 20, 2011)

Got my box today. Thanks, Manny!


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 20, 2011)

Recieved my MFRB box today! Thanks, Manny! Guess I'll have to head up the next one in a month or so or do a stopper order. That way I can finish stocking up for Christmas.


----------



## jack barnes (Jul 21, 2011)

package received yesterday again thank you

Jack


----------



## Monty (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry I haven't finished the refunds yet. My son, dil, and 2 1/2 yo grandson are here for the week and I've been playing with the gs.
Should have it done Monday.


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 21, 2011)

Enjoy the family you have been waiting to see them.


----------



## louie (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got back from vacation and my box was waiting here for me. :biggrin:

Thanks Mannie


----------

